

This is the real composite output of an IBM CGA card and 4.77MHz 8088 PC - SwellJoe
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=301&v=yHXx3orN35Y

======
SwellJoe
Though they say, "No SID, no problem", and it is better than anything I can
recall ever hearing from a PC without a sound card, I will note that the music
in this is a far cry from the SID. But, the graphics are pretty much
unbelievable.

